# Not fueled by supply and demand?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Remember the post a few months back about the $6.50 a gallon gas? On the national news this morning they were perdicting $6.00 a gallon gas soon. They claim there is a glut of oil on the market and these fuel prices are not caused by supply and demand but speculaters.

These high fuel cost as perdicted have caused the price increase of every thing we buy today up to and includeing food. 
I priced a set of tires for my truck a month ago at $147.00 each yesterday they had went up to $162.00 each.

What can be done to stop this crazyness?
Should the goverment step in a regulate oil again as they once did?
Should they pass a bounes tax law since the oil companies are posting a 42% increase in profits?

I my self an at my limits on spending. I have a home inherated with the death of my mom last year. It is 160 mle from my home. I can not afford the round trip fuel to go there and make minor repairs and do up keep on the place till it is sold.

I have found that rock and hard place.

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I hear you on the gas prices Al, they stink.

I have read a lot on the subject and it is a very complex one.

With the continued devalueing of the dollar from our printing money, that is part of the costs. This won't change as the gov't and big business aren't going to let deflation happen.

There is also market speculation, which some have estimated are responsible for 50% of the costs. This would be a simple fix to stop trading outside production line effectively ending speculation, but would be unpopular with the traders/market managers. Then it would truly be supply vs demand. There is also only about 3-4 major oil companies responsible for the oil/refining.

Either way, it stinks. They say the economy is recovering but all over you see that nobody is getting a raise but everything is costing more. Big companies are raking it in and the little guy is taking it.

If they can't bring prices down or start to boost salaries for the lower/middle class another recession, possibly worse this time, will happen as gas prices were the trigger to the last one.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

With the rising gas prices, does anything think that more people will push for ethanol, or have people finally realized that ethanol is not the answer?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

vote Democrat and all this suffering will end... they are doing great things and you are just too simple to see the great things they have in store for all of us

trust in Obama to lead us to the promised land....

Michigan once the worlds shining example of capitalism and economic engine for this country has committed suicide, too big to fail comes to mind, but hey the union bosses got theirs,....and left town with it

quit your *****ing and do what Obama tells you to do


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Fuel cost started going over $2.00 a gallon when GWB took office in 2000. The highest they ever reached before this year GWB was still in office so I don't think any party has clean hands on these fuel cost.

My question was if the goverment should do some thing before we indeed do go back into a recession mode where people loose jobs because no one can afford to buy products even ones made in third world countrys.

I myself do not think E85 fuel is the answer because it isn't much cheaper than gasoline to start with and the second place milage suffers about 25% with E 85 research has showen.

Electric cars may work in big cities and the south but battery life here in the cold north suffers nearly a 50% loss in power when temps get under 32F.

I feel that making more cars and trucks fueled by diesel like in Eroupe would help along with getting rid of most of the enginneers in the auto companys. Another fuel we should be working on is Hydgren but isn't any way the normal everyday American is going to force those changes.

 Al


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Michigan has been controlled by Democrats for my entire life and their policies have made the state a hell hole to do business in its a microcosm of what the democrats have been doing for the last 50 years and at an terribly accelerated pace for the last two years to the nation.

They are also the party that constantly has driven the EPA standards to levels that make diesel car manufactures not interested in our market , Europes standards are not even good enough for these fools.

Detroits a wasteland can't even give houses away, thank you Democrats.

Democrats are against domestic oil production Bush sure wasn't ( I dont like the Rino Bush either by the way), oil prices are based on the uneasiness about the possiblity that oil supplies could be cutoff due to middle east war and Irans general hatred of the us.

the solution for that is building nukes here, expanding coal production, hydro electric power, and modernizing our refining infrastructure all of which the democrat party has prevented from happening

Maybe when it hits 8 bucks a gallon like Obama wants it to you will get it....maybe not.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I usually try to stay away from the political posts but wanted to interject that most of our oil is from Canada.Add to this that as of now we are not short of said oil.As far as blaming Obama that is the easy way out.Govt all around has been ineffective in getting anything done.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

doesn't matter where we get our oil its the perception that impact of disruption of the supply from the middle east will have such a profound effect on WORLDWIDE price in the future that is driving up the price.

the only way to change that is either make the middle east stable ( you think that will ever happen) or make the middle east supply a much smaller factor to total world wide supply by increasing capabilty everywhere else especially here at home.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Middle east stability is not going to happen for reasons I can never hope explain.Gas prices due to speculation on Wall St. is nothing but corp. greed on both sides of the political spectrum.Once again we will see profits soar for oil companies and bailed out corps.whose needs were suspect to begin with.I know I come from a different view than many on this board but greed and selfishness is what is killing this economy and driving oil prices.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. But I remember reading somewhere recently, but it was saying that we get most of our oil from, Mexico, Brail, Canada and then its the Middle East.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.eia.doe.gov/pub/oil_gas/petr ... mport.html


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

it doesn't matter from a price standpoint where we get our oil , if China for instance lost its principle source it would then compete with us for oil from Canada ect. thus bidding up the price

thats why any instability of any major source of oil affects all of us


----------

